
Why the Government Went After Matthew Keys - kanamekun
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/why-the-government-went-after-matthew-keys
======
PhantomGremlin
An average person might not know better than to talk to the FBI. But this guy
considered himself to be a journalist? He should have kept quiet. Period. End
of discussion. Was he utterly unaware of exactly how and why Martha Stewart
went to prison?

Seriously. There are Youtube videos that go over this. I can't believe this
guy fell for the oldest trick in the book!

I guess it's either one of

1) journalists are used to people talking to them, which makes them willing to
talk to law enforcement

2) this guy thinks he's the smartest guy in the room (e.g. "this is
bullshit"). I guess he never watched any episodes of Columbo? The smart person
always goes to jail at the end. Just ask Martha.

------
sparkzilla
For those wanting some more background on Keys in general I made a timeline
[1] There's also a good discussion of the sentencing guidelines here [2].

[1][http://newslines.org/matthew-keys/](http://newslines.org/matthew-keys/)
[2][https://popehat.com/2015/10/08/bad-reporting-on-matthew-
keys...](https://popehat.com/2015/10/08/bad-reporting-on-matthew-keys-
possible-sentence-conceals-prosecutorial-power/)

